# Span picture onto wooden canvas frame



## Mondq (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,
We recently bought two pictures whilst we were on holiday and now we would like the pictures to be on a wooden frame. Just like a blank canvas you buy. Sorry, I'm finding this hard to describe.
Look at this picture

jerrysartarama.com/discount-art-supplies/canvas-and-boards/stretched-canvas/paramount-artist-stretched-canvas/paramount-professional-1%C2%BD-gallery-wrap-canvas-mural-sizes.htm

We want our paintings to be on that piece of wood basically.

Any tips on where to get it done or how to do it ourselves?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

The pic you posted is a gallery wrap, meaning its designed so it can be hung without framing. Notice the 11/2" thickness? Most frames are around 3/4". No matter, it can be done so long as your painting has enough waste space to throw away wrapping it around the sides of the frame &, to some degree, the back. If not, you might consider having it adhered to a panel. Never know the diff once framed.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You never said what the pictures were done in.. but another option which is gorgeous on some works is to find a piece of wood.. and put the picture on it and decoupage (or varnish) it. 

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*True, Bush!*

And plaques can be painted, distressed, etc.


----------

